# DTC Code 1027



## GregAmidon (Jul 19, 2021)

My tractor recently throws code 1027. Can anyone tell me what this refers to and what I can look at? Asking dealer as well

thanks,
Greg


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Greg, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Your dealer should be your best resource. Not much on the internet.


----------



## GregAmidon (Jul 19, 2021)

Appreciate it. I couldn’t find anything either. Dealer contacted me I have to get back to them today.


----------

